# Vintage Vantage (Matsumoku Japan, 1976 - 1986)



## GD K9

Hi all! :wave: My second posting on your forums. Saw some familiar faces already :smile: I noticed some discussion going on in the past concerning the Vantage brand. Allow me ...

Vantage is a brand name of Canadian origin. Vantage guitars were build at the Matsumoku factory in Japan from 1979 to 1984. (Could be some were produced elsewhere prior to 79, but we haven't seen any of those on either Matsumoku.org nor GuitarDir.com yet). The brand then vanished for a few years (it is said, unconfirmed, that Kasuga produced some in the period inbetween, but few of those Vantages ever left Japan), to reappear internationally in 1990. From then on (until mid 90ies) Vantages were made by Samick, both in South Korea and in Indonesia.

I simply love the ones from the Matsumoku era ... here's a few from my collection to give you an idea. enjoy :









Vantage VSH-455, 1983.
Semi hollow, tap-coil capable 335-model. More info&pics: http://www.guitardir.com/specs.php?NodeId=4543&Context=5


----------



## GD K9

Vantage VA-810 - 24 fret version, 1978.
Solid neck-thru, also tap-coil capable. More info&pics: http://www.guitardir.com/specs.php?NodeId=15793&Context=5









Vantage Entertainer VE-565, 1983.
Semi solid, small bodied 335 shape. More info&pics: http://www.guitardir.com/specs.php?NodeId=4531&Context=5









Vantage Standard II, 1982.
It's a monster! :rockon2:. More info&pics: http://www.guitardir.com/specs.php?NodeId=14626&Context=3


----------



## GD K9

Vantage VP-710B, 1981.
Solid four-string bass guitar, set neck. More info&pics: 
http://www.guitardir.com/specs.php?NodeId=12624&Context=3









Vantage VW-150, 1979(?).
Very clear sounding and extremely lightweight acoustic dreadnought. More info&pics: 
http://www.guitardir.com/specs.php?NodeId=14198&Context=5

I won't give any rating to these guitars, everybody will experience them in their own way, but one thing is for certain: these are very well build, high quality instruments. Each and every one of them. If you have any questions about the Japanese Vantages, please feel free to ask here, or contact me.

Cheers! :food-smiley-004:
Kees.


----------



## shoretyus

As a Canadian citizen I demand that those first two guitars be repatriated immediately ....... send them to Pat in Canada.....now .... :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## hollowbody

shoretyus said:


> As a Canadian citizen I demand that those first two guitars be repatriated immediately ....... send them to Pat in Canada.....now .... :smilie_flagge17:


You can have those two, I want the 3rd one!!!!


----------



## greco

GD K9 said:


> Vantage VSH-455, 1983.
> Semi hollow, tap-coil capable 335-model. More info&pics: http://www.guitardir.com/specs.php?NodeId=4543&Context=5


This pic almost brought tears to my eyes I had the *exact* same guitar a few years back and sold it to a close friend. ....it was my first 335 style guitar and I was so proud of it. He still has it (I hope) . At that time, I tried to find out more about this model (at the "rat hole" forum IIRC) but few had heard of it.

Thanks for making my day.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jimsz

GD K9 said:


> Vantage VP-710B, 1981.
> Solid four-string bass guitar, set neck. More info&pics:
> http://www.guitardir.com/specs.php?NodeId=12624&Context=3


I have the exact same bass. Quite heavy. You may not want to hear what I did to make it lighter. :wave:


----------



## GD K9

greco said:


> ... At that time, I tried to find out more about this model (at the "rat hole" forum IIRC) but few had heard of it.
> 
> Thanks for making my day.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


You're very welcome Dave :smile: The Rat Hole is the website of Neal, who's also 'founding father' to Matsumoku.org. The knowledge on Vantage (and other Matsumoku brands such as Aria, Washburn, Westone, Skylark etc.) has grown rapidly over the past few years, thanks to him and the members there on the Matsumoku forum.

Jimsz, think you're right about me not wanting to know what you did to her. I'm kind of a 'purist'.
I have two of these VP710B's. This one has a flat back, the other is contoured (by the factory), which takes off a bit of the weight.


----------



## infinitemonkey

I have a 1981 Vantage VSH-435 335 clone and it is an absolutely fantastic guitar. The sound, both acoustically and amplified is incredibly sweet. It compares favourably to any ES335 I've ever seen, and friends who have played it have said the same thing.

When I got it, it had clearly been played a lot. There was major fret wear up on the first three or four frets and noticeable wear on the next few. I had it completely refretted by John LaCroix in St. Thomas (who I would highly recommend) and it now plays beautifully.

This is truly a well made instrument. I was kind of hoping that the secret wouldn't get out, though, before I'd managed to find another Vantage or two.

I didn't realize that Vantage was a Canada-only brand in the early days. That's nice to know.


----------



## greco

Is the nut and saddle brass on the Vantage VSH-455, 1983 ?

Mine were brass...always wondered if they was stock or added later.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## GD K9

Yes Dave, they are brass (stock). Same on the VA-800.


----------



## Guest

Nice guit's my friend! 
Here's my vs696b.


----------



## GD K9

laristotle said:


> Nice guit's my friend!
> Here's my vs696b.


Thank you, oh great philosofer :smile: I named my eldest daughter Laris(sa), but that was before I 'met' you. Providence?
Your bass ain't bad either. I'm still on the lookout for a VS-696/12. Solid 12-string. (Well, actually I want a VA-912 -thru-neck- but those are impossible to find, so I'll gladly settle for a VS now. Hard enough to get my hands on one of those sofar). 
I have a couple of British early eighties Vantage bass ads. If you like, I'll be happy to send you high quality scans of them. They look nice on the wall above your guitar rack. They look like this:



















Just PM me an email address that can receive large attachments (10Mb will be sufficient) and I'll email them to you.

Regards,
Kees.


----------



## Robert1950

I'd think I'd kill to have this one.



GD K9 said:


> Vantage Entertainer VE-565, 1983.
> Semi solid, small bodied 335 shape. More info&pics: http://www.guitardir.com/specs.php?NodeId=4531&Context=5


----------



## GD K9

Robert1950 said:


> I'd think I'd kill to have this one.


... guess you'll have to kill Hollowbody first, then have a loooong trip to meet me. I'll be defending her with my life kkjuw.


----------



## Guest

Aw shucks GD K9







..that's sweet of you to say.
You do have a beauty of a collection (that we've seen so far).


----------



## GD K9

hollowbody said:


> You can have those two, I want the 3rd one!!!!





Robert1950 said:


> I'd think I'd kill to have this one.


Chris 'cknowles' has a VE-470 for sale in the 'sales-department' here:
http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=25245
Not exactly the same, but very close ... :smile:


----------



## Steve_F

Vantage guitars are rediculously underrated. I wish I still owned mine, but, I was young and stupid and it wasn't a les paul.

I remember hearing that the early ones had some of the first dimarzio pickups and that people would buy them and take the pickups out to use in the gibsons.


----------



## kazzelectro

Hey 
Cool thread. I've owned probably a couple dozen Vantage guitars over the years but only kept one with no regrets. I still have a VSH-455. I've also had various sister guitars that came from the Matsumoku factory including Westones (found in the UK) and Aria Pro II. They are wonderful to guitars and are inexpensive to buy and just fun to have. I've owned Vantage 3 Entertainers and several of the Vantage VP models including 3 top of line VP-820 with active electronics and neck through construction. As with most 80s Japanese guitars the pickups can be a bit weak but the quality of build for the money is excellent. Cool collection...thanks for the pics.


----------



## GD K9

kazzelectro said:


> Hey
> Cool thread. ... top of line VP-820 with active electronics and neck through construction.


 Thanks man. Got any pics of those VP-820ies left? at GuitarDir, we don't have any info on that model yet. Usually, the neck-thru's are VA-series, VP's normally have set-in neck construction.
The MMK61's in my VSH-455 (stock) are certainly not 'weak'. Several people I know changed them out for more mellow ones, 'cause they thought them to be too hot for a 335. I don't mind them being somewhat 'spikey' :smile:. Some MMK's could have weakened some through time though. After all, they are on average 25-30 years old ... how are the ones in yours?


----------



## GD K9

Steve_F said:


> Vantage guitars are rediculously underrated. I wish I still owned mine, but, I was young and stupid and it wasn't a les paul.


 Glad you said that Steve, so I won't have to (I mean the 'underrated'-part. I won't say anything about the rest, guess you know yourself best :smile. You could still try to pick up one of these (not really LP model, more like 'The Paul' but ...)
























Vantage VP-750 "The Ghost", Matsumoku 1981.

Cheers,
Kees.


----------



## kazzelectro

GD
I've got pictures...will have to look them up. I also had a mint Ghost once...that was one that I actually do miss a bit...the pickups were very decent ...it sustained beautifully. By weak pickups I guess I mean muddy or noisy or maybe they were stereophonic. Hard to remember exactly...but I found that swapping out the pickups made a very significant improvement. My Vantage VSH-455 now has a Texax BBQ humbucker in the neck position and a SD in bridge (forget the model now). It's very sweet. I have a Westone Prestige and a Westone Sesseion II (also had a Westone Rainbow II). The stock pickups in these three models were very nice...they had Alnico magnets. I don't believe that any of the Vantage models that I had were quite as good.
I am not trying to take anything away from the Vantage line...the stock pickups were fine...but maybe not as good as they could be. You should consider changing the pickups in one of the models you own...just as an experiment.
Kazz


----------



## Steve_F

GD K9 said:


> Glad you said that Steve, so I won't have to (I mean the 'underrated'-part. I won't say anything about the rest, guess you know yourself best :smile. You could still try to pick up one of these (not really LP model, more like 'The Paul' but ...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vantage VP-750 "The Ghost", Matsumoku 1981.
> 
> Cheers,
> Kees.


haha, well, i actually did end up getting a gibson les paul, I just wish I had my old vantage, it was a great stage guitar.


----------



## GD K9

Hey Steve, this conversation made me have a look around, to find out exactly which guitar the Vantage Ghost is based upon. The Gibson specialists here probebly new at first sight, but I think Uncle Mat took a Gibson The Paul Firebrand DeLuxe as the standard for The Ghost. Since the body is mahogany, not walnut, the Firebrand DeLuxe (1980) fits the bill.


----------



## 6string

I have a ve-570 
it's sort of like your 565 but its a solid body and a bit narrower.


----------



## kazzelectro

...I don't think that the ve-570 is any narrower than any of the other Vantage VE models. I had 4(I think) Entertainer VE models and I would say that they are all similar in size. The F-hole model are not really hollowbodied guitars...they are pretty much solid body guitars with a psuedo f-hole cut into the veneer top....the body is pretty much solid wood.


----------



## Carmine

*Hello Vantage fans, what a great thread!!*

Hello everyone! I am a huge fan of the Matsumoku built Basses and I just came across this site while doing a search. What a great thread!! You never know who's out there do you? I am a lefty bass player and I have 4 lefty Vantage basses, from left to right below: VP-825B, VP-795B, VS-600B, and AV-325B. I also have a right handed VA-900B (see following post). BTW, Awesome work on the guitardir.com site, which I found thru your link here!


----------



## Carmine

....and here's the right handed VA-900B:


----------



## GD K9

... Since you're a lefty, you might aswell just send the VA900B over to me :smile:. (fantastic instrument, I really want one of those).
I have a VP825B also; a right handed fretless one. And your Avenger is very similar to my X-88B. Nice looking bunch you've got there Carmine!









Vantage VP-825B-FL (Matsumoku, Japan, 1983)









Vantage X-88B (Matsumoku, Japan, 1983)


----------



## Carmine

Thanks for the comments- and the scans too, very cool! Yes that VA900B is a beautiful instrument, it's my favorite of all of them- damn, it would have to be right handed. But you may have noticed, I play lefty but all my basses are strung righty: when I first learned to play 35 years ago, I couldn't afford a bass of my own and there were no lefty basses anywhere near my little town. I always had to borrow someone else's right handed bass and play it upside down. So it doesn't bother me much to play the VA900B. But as I got older and could afford my own stuff I kinda went on a mission to get all the lefty basses I dreamed about when I was a kid. I'm still surprized to find that there were some companies out there making a few lefty basses back in the day. Every time I come across a lefty Vantage I grab it! 

I'm hoping that maybe they made a few lefty VA900Bs:bow: but I don't think I've ever seen in any Vantage literature that they ever offered it in a lefty.

I love that X-88B, I know that was in the catalog at the same time as the Avenger but I like the X-88B much more. By the way, does anyone have a decent run of 1980's Vantage Catalogs? I've only ever seen a couple of years.


----------



## GD K9

*Vantage catalogs*

There's a few in 'The Guitar Gallery':
http://www.matsumoku.org/models/vantage/catalogs.html

and on Matsumoku forum, a very nice one from approx. 1980:
http://www.matsumoku.org/ggboard/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=4681&start=0

here's one from around 1985: 
http://www.guitardir.com/specs.php?NodeId=15352&Context=5

If anyone has located any other Vantage catalogs on the web, please post the link here, or PM Carmine and me!

Didn't notice the righty stringing on your lefties. Cool story! I am absolutely positive about the existance of lefty VA-900 guitars, and I therefore believe there must have been lefty VA-900B's manufactured, too. They must be very, very rare though ...


----------



## archaeic_bloke

really nice pieces guys.


----------



## spiritofplace

*Vp 710b down under*

hi ,
i've got a great looking vp710b at home. it feels great, sounds good accoustically but sounds pretty ordinary compared to a fender or music man when plugged in. the pick ups are original and sound alot muddier than i can use for recording. I'm torn between selling this gorgeous beast and replacing it or buying some new pick ups. Anyone got any idea what pickups will make this baby sing?
regards chris


----------



## GD K9

Hey Chris,
your reaction is not unique. Seems like Uncle Mat used prime woods in combination with high quality craftmanship. Thus the acoustic sound ... the MMK PU's don't appeal to all (of course), but replacements are so very personal ... I've heared people that got great results with EMG's in VP-series basses, but I have one with those, and I can't wait to replace them with the original pick-ups kqoct


----------



## shoretyus

spiritofplace said:


> hi ,
> i' Anyone got any idea what pickups will make this baby sing?
> regards chris


http://www.tonefordays.com/html/j_s_moore_pickups_-_info.html


The V59's are wonderful.


----------



## sneakypete

I had a Matsumoku made Gneco that I bought on line over here. I`d heard many good things about them so I took a chance...and when it arrived I was shocked at how bad it was. Really, I own and love my share of MIJs from the first golden age...I believe this is the second...so I was expecting good things but the Gneco was the sorriest POS I`ve ever seen...kept it for less than an hour and informed the shop I was sending it back. Now, I own other Greco strats from the mid `70s to the early `80s and they are outstanding guitars...bought a 1 piece sen body SE-600 this year on line here thats is fantastic...also have an early `70s Greco hollow body that was real nice too...but that Matsumaku Gneco scarred me for life.


----------



## spiritofplace

*bartolini pick ups*

hi anyone used any high end passive pick ups in ther vantage basses. 
regards Chris


----------



## Peter-Rempel

*brass*

yes, I got mine new, and it has brass saddles and nut


----------



## Corppunishment

I've got a Vantage 600R and I have not seen much information if any on this model, Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Mooh

This helps explain why I liked some but not others that I played over the years. Thanks.

Those look like great examples of the good ones. What I nice collection!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Budda

What are the prices like? Those semi hollows look real nice!


----------



## GD K9

Corppunishment said:


> I've got a Vantage 600R and I have not seen much information if any on this model, Can someone point me in the right direction?


 Try http://www.matsumoku.org
Yours must be a VS-600R, bolt-on neck, 'Rainbow-series'.


----------



## GD K9

Budda said:


> What are the prices like? Those semi hollows look real nice!


 Cheap if you're lucky, rising fast on international fleabay. A VSH-455 would go around 400-500 USD one, two years ago. Could be significantly higher nowadays.


----------



## infinitemonkey

Secret seems to be out on the quality of these guitars. 

Here's one in Montreal. The only other semi-hollow I've seen recently was in Edmonton and they wanted $800, which, in a year or two might seem like a steal.


----------



## Vieux Charles

My brother has one of the semi-hollows from the early 80s and it's a truly beautiful guitar, in sound and appearance. Very solid too. Incredible attention to detail.


----------



## Paisley

The Vantages actually made it to Australia as well; I was working in a Music Store about '78 or '79 when they hit the streets. I can't remember what models they were, but it was the ones that were based loosely on the Alembics/Ibanezes. They caused quite a commotion; brilliant Guitars & they came in at about half the price of an Ibanez Musician at the time.

They don't come up for sale very often over here; the prices are really starting to creep up as well.


----------



## GD K9

Paisley, I guess you're referring to the VA-900 series. I recently caught two of those from 1980, 'new old stock', in the original cardboard box, with certificate, 'vantage'-branded cable and strap locks still in plastic. 
The solid brass bridge/stop and the way the wood is laminated (neck-thru with 'hamburger style' three-layer body) were taken directly from Alembic.
I didn't take any new pics yet, but here's one of my 'used' VA-900:









More pics and specs on this model here: http://www.guitardir.com/specs.php?NodeId=12489&Context=5 

and one of the bass guitar from the same series (VA-900B -neck-thru, active electronics build-in pre-amp):









More pics and specs on this model here: http://www.guitardir.com/specs.php?NodeId=14202&Context=3 (first series of pics are my Canadian friend Pierre's  )


----------



## smorgdonkey

Hey GD K9...great collection of guitars there. I just picked up a VSH-445 with a 6 digit serial number on it. It is a no pickguard model and says Made In Japan on the interior paper label. GREAT guitar! 

I just spent the evening cleaning it up and getting new strings on it so no pictures yet but tomorrow I will snap and post some. I may post some at the Matsumoku forum as well to see if any experts can tell me anything. By poking around I have concluded to the best of my ability that it is a 1981 but there are many, many people who know more about these guitars than I do. I know one thing - what a silly neck on it. You just want to keep playing. I also had thought that the brass nut was a replacement job but it turns out that many came stock like that. I may need to pick myself up a single tuning machine as well as it looks like one was handymanned together.


----------



## smorgdonkey




----------



## greco

This thread has had over 13,000 views in just over a year...interesting.

Dave


----------



## GD K9

Hey smorgdonkey ... lovely looking 445 you have there 
Although I love the walnut color of my VSH-455 (the one I started the thread with), that cherry red remains the perfect color for a model like this! Enjoy! And please, DO post on Matsu-Forum too (and while you're at it, the 445's description on GuitarDir.com can use some more new pics, too!)

Dave: 13.000? Pretty impressive! Must be something about these Vantage's, don't you think? ;-)

Kees.


----------



## smorgdonkey

Thanks GD K9...I went to look at a 'vintage' Les Paul and I was able to 'est' my counterfeit indentification skills. The 'Gibson' was not a Gibson and when he pulled the Vantage out I thought "that's interesting" and even with the old corroded strings on it, it was mere minutes of holding it and playing it before I knew that I wanted it. 

I'll do whatever with photos to help any 'directory' source.

The thing about the Vantages is the same thing that almost all of the Matsumoku made guitars have in common, from these to the late 1980s Charvel Model Series - quality construction IMO.


----------



## erwinvesper

I have an early 80s Vantage Bass - VP820B. I have always liked how it sounded and how solid it is. It has great tone and versatility. But I always thought of it as a "cheap bass" though I don't really have any foundation for thinking that way about it. It got lumped into the "cheap Japan category" unfairly. I suppose I never loved the shape of the body, and how it's balanced, but love everything else about it. It's my only bass (I am a guitarist), and it gets played by me every once in a while, jamming and recording, and it's dropped in on many gigs and parties and various players. I' got it used in 86 and kept it all of these years. I am guessing it's very early eighties but don't know. Paid $350


----------



## smorgdonkey

erwinvesper said:


> It got lumped into the "cheap Japan category" unfairly.


Everything that came out of Japan was once referred to as "cheap Japanese ****" by one or many North Americans (or other) and even when they were making the best things in their class many still called it that whether it was cars, electronics, etc. 

The same thing went on to Korea and much Korean made stuff is still referred to as "cheap Korean ***" or whatever even though they manufacture some of the best stuff.

China is still making a lot of crap but they are making some things really well too and I'm sure that by the time they are making most things really well, the stigma will be deeply entrenched in many people's minds that it is still "cheap Chinese ****".


The way that this applies to the Vantage guitars is that the Matsumoku factory didn't take long to iron out the quality control and start making very fine instruments. I'd say that they were even ahead of Honda's 'curve' so to speak when it came to manufacturing quality though their products were unrelated.


----------



## GuitarT

I bought his VW-180 back in 1981. The guy who originally owned it only had it for a few months and never learned to play it. It still had the plastic on the pick guard when I got it. It's been my main acoustic for the last 29 years. I've often looked to upgrade it with something else but I really never was able to find something I liked better for a reasonable price. No desire to replace it anymore.


----------



## Hamstrung

You've taken good care of it! It still looks new after 29 years!... and welcome to the forum!


----------



## GuitarT

The guitar is in great shape but it does have it's share of knicks and scratches. I'm just a hobby player these days and my guitars don't leave the house very often so they're all in pretty good shape. I noticed a lot of people from Southern Ontario on this forum and that's great to see. My Vantage was purchased by the original owner from Sherwood Music back in the day when they were still on King St..


----------



## jonnyking76

I'm looking for a guitar brand made by Vantage Model VA810 Matsumoku Electric Guitar. It was my first guitar and I want to get back one.

if you know someone who want to sell, let me know

I live in the Montreal area

see the images below

Cordially

Jean-Simon


----------



## GuitarsCanada

This looks to be one of those nice ones that were made back in the 80's

VINTAGE MIJ 1980 VANTAGE ARTIST 800 ELECTRIC GUITAR - eBay (item 260727297465 end time Jan-31-11 20:15:24 PST)


----------



## Hamstrung

GuitarsCanada said:


> This looks to be one of those nice ones that were made back in the 80's
> 
> VINTAGE MIJ 1980 VANTAGE ARTIST 800 ELECTRIC GUITAR - eBay (item 260727297465 end time Jan-31-11 20:15:24 PST)


Looks similar to mine. It has a few minor battle scars which is how I found it.


----------



## GD K9

GuitarsCanada said:


> This looks to be one of those nice ones that were made back in the 80's ...





Hamstrung said:


> Looks similar to mine. It has a few minor battle scars which is how I found it.


Indeed. Both are Vantage Artist VA800 'Phantom' models from 1979/1980. The 22-fret version, at that time the top-of-the-line Vantage model. The blonde one in the ebay ad has been stripped and refinished. Shortly after these, the 'new' 24-fret VA800 was introduced, aswell as the new 'flagship', the VA900 'Denny Laine'.

I got a few 'new' ones in the meantime:
Vantage VS696-12, Matsumoku Japan 1983 










It took me a while to restore this one, because the insides were pretty messed up when I got her and I ain't no hero with the soldering iron ... but I managed with a lttle help from a lot of friends (thank you all, and special thanks to John Cooper at www.planetz.com for educating me on the basic techniques) 
and 
Vantage VLP540 'Spirit', Matsumoku Japan 1980.










Awaiting another 12-string, a VA912!! Pics will follow a.s.a.p.


----------



## RayMan

I got a black Vantage 252B bass, any one have any info on them? I`ve looked it up but theres nothing!

Ray


----------



## GD K9

RayMan said:


> I got a black Vantage 252B bass, any one have any info on them? I`ve looked it up but theres nothing!
> 
> Ray


Hey RayMan. 252B doesn't ring a bell here. Usually that means it's a post-Matsumoku model (made after 1985, most likely by Samick Korea). Hold on, I'll check if I can find it somewhere ...


----------



## GD K9

No 252B sofar ... I did find a 525B though ...
In a 1995 Vantage catalog (Samick).
Solid Alder body, Saxon cut
Maple neck with scarfjoint, bolt-on
Rosewood fingerboard
Both PB and JB PU's
'DeLuxe' Badass bass bridge
http://www.guitardir.com/img/15735-10-C3-10.jpg
Could that be the one?


----------



## RayMan

GD K9 said:


> No 252B sofar ... I did find a 525B though ...
> In a 1995 Vantage catalog (Samick).
> Solid Alder body, Saxon cut
> Maple neck with scarfjoint, bolt-on
> Rosewood fingerboard
> Both PB and JB PU's
> 'DeLuxe' Badass bass bridge
> http://www.guitardir.com/img/15735-10-C3-10.jpg
> Could that be the one?


Oh man, I musta gapped out, it`s actually the 525b, sorry! And that`s the one alright, even has the "badass" bridge! And the 2 pups with the long skinnyer one, which I read somewhere it was for jazz which is cool. It`s just like the red one (but black) in the pic but the head is way different. 
Thanks man!

Ray


----------



## GD K9

There's not much info to be found on these later Vantage models ... glad to have been of some help 
The different head is kinda interresting to me ... got a pic?
The 'skinnyer' PU is modelled after the ones found on classic Jazz Bass models ... doesn't mean they're only good for playing jazz


----------



## GD K9

GuitarT said:


> I bought his VW-180 back in 1981. The guy who originally owned it only had it for a few months and never learned to play it. It still had the plastic on the pick guard when I got it. It's been my main acoustic for the last 29 years. I've often looked to upgrade it with something else but I really never was able to find something I liked better for a reasonable price. No desire to replace it anymore.


 You are SO right here, GuitarT! I play my VW150 (a little less fancy, but basically the same as yours) a LOT! I've tried and even had much more expensive dreadnoughts, but I wouldn't miss this VW for the world! In fact, I'm looking for a second, to be able to switch tuning fast ...


----------



## Slowfinger

Aaaargh!!! I passed up dozens of vantages over the years without even picking one up. All because a fellow I jammed with had one that sucked. It probably wasn't set-up or intonated properly. Hindsight eh!
Nice looking axe's guys.
Bruce


----------



## GD K9

It's not too late, Slowfinger  If you encounter another one, Japanese made, at a nice price: grab it! Setting up and intonating ain't all that difficult. (I'm afraid some of my Canadian friends won't like me for encouraging you on this hunt ;-) )


----------



## Slowfinger

Thanks GD K9. Also for specifying Japanese made. A little detail that can make a difference. I promise fellow Canadians not to take them all  Got to actually pick one up and play it. Those guitars look really solid.
Yes, setup is not difficult. I've got some chops in that area. No worries.
Cheers

ps I'm not really on the hunt......we'll see what happens if one suddenly crosses my path.


----------



## GD K9

Look at what the cat dragged in this morning! :banana:
(or actually, the mailman did). The Snr. is 010001, would that make this the very first VA912 ever produced? 





































This completes my Vantage VA-Trinity!
F.l.t.r.: VA912, VA900B, VA900.


----------



## smorgdonkey

Wow...you certainly can dig up the beauties!! Amazing condition.


----------



## xbolt

Not Vantage but Matsu...


----------



## GD K9

xbolt said:


> Not Vantage but Matsu...


A Westone Thunder I! Niiiiice ... See the family resemblance?


----------



## Britur

*Vantage VA40C. ATB #002075*

Hey! I got one for you. My Acoustic is a VA40C ATB #002 075

PICS are at s497.photobucket.com/albums/rr332/Britur/

I purchased it new at Lillos Music in Edmonton Alberta Canada when I was on tour in 1979.

I had never seen anything like it. I was told it came from Montreal and it was handmade.

The original price was $895. It wasn't for sale as they were about to send it back. 

It was a special custom order and had been replaced. The neck couldn't be set to stop some string buzzing.

I told them I could fix it and offered them $500 if they threw in a hardshell case. My lucky day!

The rest is history. An easy fix and 30+ years of enjoyment.

I can't post pics yet. There is some on photo bucket.


----------



## GD K9

Britur said:


> Hey! I got one for you. My Acoustic is a VA40C ATB #002 075
> 
> PICS are at s497.photobucket.com/albums/rr332/Britur/
> 
> I purchased it new at Lillos Music in Edmonton Alberta Canada when I was on tour in 1979.
> 
> I had never seen anything like it. I was told it came from Montreal and it was handmade.
> 
> The original price was $895. It wasn't for sale as they were about to send it back.
> 
> It was a special custom order and had been replaced. The neck couldn't be set to stop some string buzzing.
> 
> I told them I could fix it and offered them $500 if they threw in a hardshell case. My lucky day!
> 
> The rest is history. An easy fix and 30+ years of enjoyment.
> 
> I can't post pics yet. There is some on photo bucket.


Thanks Britur! That is indeed a very nice one. I am sure I had read your story on this guitar somewhere before ... on Matsu-forum, maybe? AfaIk, the story about early Vantage acoustics being build in Canada has not been confirmed. But it's very well possible the brand started out like that in '78 or so. The VA40 model is not especially rare though. I encounter some in the UK and in France every now and then, and they are still reasonably priced. Having one shipped over from Canada, with shipping costs and import taxes and fees would simply become too expensive.


----------



## Britur

Thanks for the reply, I never found a Made in Japan brand or card anywhere on the guitar. I did see a metallic sticker on a pic of a Vantage acoustic on the back of the tuning head, MADE IN JAPAN.
Possibly mine had one and it was removed before I saw the guitar. If youve seen my pics you see it was branded with make & model and the serial # is printed on the base of the neck. looks like this: 002 075
R

Is this common for this model?
Any info would be appreciated.

Cheers, Brian


----------



## Britur

Thanks for the reply, I never found a Made in Japan brand or card anywhere on the guitar. I did see a metallic sticker on a pic of a Vantage acoustic on the back of the tuning head, MADE IN JAPAN.
Possibly mine had one and it was removed before I saw the guitar. If youve seen my pics you see it was branded with make & model and the serial # is printed on the base of the neck. looks like this: 002 075
 R

Is this common for this model?
Any info would be appreciated.

Cheers, Brian


----------



## geckodog

We have one of these for sale at our shop!


----------



## Frenchy

Some very nice Vantages on this thread..... I think I have one or two somewhere....


----------



## YJMUJRSRV

gone fishing


----------



## infinitemonkey

Melissa Auf der Maur seems to like hers. It's hard to get a good view of the headstock. It looks like a Vantage VP-700 or similar, but it could also be badged as a Westbury or Aria. It's definitely a Matsumoku, though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVupZ71G9Dg&playnext=1&list=PLC84AE4B1DB580E3E

She starts playing about halfway through.

And yes, while she is known for playing bass, she also plays guitar. She's a fairly talented multi-instrumentalist by all accounts. And she's a good Canadian girl as well. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## kazzelectro

I've got several Matsumoku made guitars and have owned a whole lot over the years. I currently still have my Vantage VSH-455, but mine has the lighter colored strips running down the center of the guitar. 
I find the pickups on most Vantage guitars to be on the weak side, but the build and quality is exceptional. I've had a good number of VP series guitars and I found them to be head heavy and a but uncomfortable to hold. The VE Entertainer series was my biggest disappointment...I have owned 3 of those. I was attracted to the f-holes...but they are not true f-holes...just design..and again very head heavy...still loved the look and quality.
Don't get me wrong...just sharing my take..I am a big fan of Uncle Matt guitars.


----------



## GD K9

Frenchy said:


> Some very nice Vantages on this thread..... I think I have one or two somewhere....


You do??? Heya P., good to see you still visit your 'own' guitar forums too 
People, if you didn't know him yet: meet Frenchy, one of Canada's (if not THE) foremost Vantage experts


----------



## GD K9

Britur said:


> Thanks for the reply, I never found a Made in Japan brand or card anywhere on the guitar. I did see a metallic sticker on a pic of a Vantage acoustic on the back of the tuning head, MADE IN JAPAN.
> Possibly mine had one and it was removed before I saw the guitar. If youve seen my pics you see it was branded with make & model and the serial # is printed on the base of the neck. looks like this: 002 075
> R
> 
> Is this common for this model?
> Any info would be appreciated.
> 
> Cheers, Brian


Brian, another VA40 with the burned-in logo just popped up at Matsu forum. That one still has the 'made in Japan' sticker on it.
http://www.matsumoku.org/ggboard/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=7371&start=0


----------



## GD K9

infinitemonkey said:


> Melissa Auf der Maur seems to like hers. It's hard to get a good view of the headstock. It looks like a Vantage VP-700 or similar, but it could also be badged as a Westbury or Aria. It's definitely a Matsumoku, though.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVupZ71G9Dg&playnext=1&list=PLC84AE4B1DB580E3E
> 
> She starts playing about halfway through.
> 
> And yes, while she is known for playing bass, she also plays guitar. She's a fairly talented multi-instrumentalist by all accounts. And she's a good Canadian girl as well. :smilie_flagge17:


You got it right the first time. She's actually playing A 1979-1980 Vantage 700VP (in 1981 the model got the new logo and was renamed VP700).


----------



## fendahbendah57

I picked up a Vantage VS696-12 solid body electric 12-string along with a very used Marshall rack mount bass head for $100 US a couple of years ago. The guitar had a little oxidation here and there and with the exception of a little ding in the wood it was nearly perfect. After some cleaning, re stringing the thing plays very well. Best part is, it is all original.


----------



## GD K9

fendahbendah57 said:


> I picked up a Vantage VS696-12 solid body electric 12-string along with a very used Marshall rack mount bass head for $100 US a couple of years ago. The guitar had a little oxidation here and there and with the exception of a little ding in the wood it was nearly perfect. After some cleaning, re stringing the thing plays very well. Best part is, it is all original.


You're a lucky guy, 7endahbendah! I payed a lot more than that for mine, and I had to rebuild the electronics from scratch ... The MMK's were gone, the switches were connected to the wood only and the pots were fried. The replacement PUs turned out to be vintage SD's: a StagMag and a Duncan Custom, both wound by 'MJ' in the early eighties. Could be worse  I fixed them up, switched them (Stagmag to neck) and my 696-12 is a great guitar again! But ... if you really love yours, stay away from The VA912. If the VS is a fine work horse, the VA is an olympic dressage horse compared


----------



## Maxer

Cool thread. I have 3 Matsumoku guitars and here's my Vantage - a VS695, from 1981. Plays like a champ and really well balanced.


----------



## sulphur

My first electric was a Vantage. It was early 80's.
I can't remember the model, Strat style, dark natural finish like walnut, black pickguard
with HSS and split coil on the humbucker.
I really did like this guitar but traded it away for another, doh!
I have one of those Pbass models from the 90's.


----------



## GD K9

sulphur said:


> My first electric was a Vantage. It was early 80's.
> I can't remember the model, Strat style, dark natural finish like walnut, black pickguard
> with HSS and split coil on the humbucker.
> I really did like this guitar but traded it away for another, doh!
> I have one of those Pbass models from the 90's.


Tough one to guess ... there was an Avenger AV330 with that walnut-like natural finish, but that one was SSS. AV315 might excist in that color, but was HS. Two HSS models in the 1984 X-series, but neither of them in that finish, as far as I know ...
Both the Avenger- and X-series were Strat-like, the body shape was just a little 'edgier', witch I like!
This is my AV330 (in Jet Black):








If yours was like this one, but HSS and in see-through walnut finish, you're gonna have us guys at Matsumoku.org work overtime!


----------



## sulphur

You may be right on the HS! It's been over 25 years since I've seen that guitar but I'm know that it had a splittable humbucker in the bridge. 
I traded it off in '84 and had it for a couple of years I'm sure. Yes, pretty sure now that it was an Avenger of some kind. Wish I still had it.
I used to call it a Wednesday guitar because it was built so well, but that just seems to be par for the course!
Thanks for trying to narrow it down GD. You have a really nice collection!


----------



## Guest

Spreading the good news of the Vantage name to all corners of the globe. Excellent work as always! 

Why am I not surprised that yours is the first name I would recognize?


----------



## Lynne Sheppard

I'm trying to find out if the Vantage acoustic guitar, which I have had for many years, is of Japanese origin or not, and also it's age. I've done lots of online searches over the years using the model number, but I keep drawing a blank, which makes me think it may be a more recent model and not a Japanese one. The model number is VW-1.

Hoping you can help me so I can ease my curious mind - thank you.

Cheerio
Lynne


----------



## GuitarsCanada

They are a tough brand to nail down


----------



## Robert1950

Not hard to find info on Vantage electrics, but acoustics,... that's another thing. Good Luck.


----------



## GD K9

Lynne Sheppard said:


> I'm trying to find out if the Vantage acoustic guitar, which I have had for many years, is of Japanese origin or not, and also it's age. I've done lots of online searches over the years using the model number, but I keep drawing a blank, which makes me think it may be a more recent model and not a Japanese one. The model number is VW-1.
> 
> Hoping you can help me so I can ease my curious mind - thank you.
> 
> Cheerio
> Lynne


Hello Lynne, 
is your VW a steelstring or a classical (spanish) guitar? Got some pics? There has been a Japanese made line of steelstring VW's from 1979-1982, but these were called 'VW-100' 'VW-120' etc. 'till 'VW-250'. With all Vantage acoustics I know (except for the ones that have no label inside), the label states wether it's from Japan, Korea or Indonesia. But I take it yours doesn't?

TO ALL FOLLOWING / READING THIS THREAD:
All pics have disappeared from my postings, due to some mindless fool feeling the need to 'hack' GuitarDir.com, thus destroying the whole structure of the site aswell as the picture data base. We hope to be able to restore the website, but since it will need to be protected as if it were the National Treasury now, this might take a while. I'm sorry for the inconvenience this may cause ...
Kees.


----------



## rcacs

Just noticed this thread and thought I would chime in...

I picked up a Vantage 832 GDT (korean) in the spring that looked in very nice shape, but needed some TLC. I completely tore it apart, cleaned it all up (shined up the badly tarnished Flloyd Rose locking tremelo set-up), a new 5 way switch, cleaned up the pots, new strings, adjusted the neck, etc. It has SSH with a coil splitter for the Humb (almost sounds like a banjo with it split). I would say that its only real downfall is the tuners, but they will suffice for now.

I did have some problem getting the intonation correct on the G string, and had to end up going with a wound string to cure it. I am going to try it with a 20 or 22 wire yet and see if that works.

This thing actually sounds great (at least I think so....). It has some real heft to it as well.

http://s1181.beta.photobucket.com/user/rcacs/library/Vantage guitar

Cheers!


----------



## rcacs

sorry, posted here, and now can't delete......


----------



## kcarring

I have an old Vantage too. "The Ghost" I believe it was called. I picked it up in a Pawn Shop years ago. It sat in my closet for many years, as a token memory to my once owned (but stolen) Gibson Firebrand "The Paul", a remake of the Gibson 1964 The Paul. I've played all three instruments, the orig. Gibby, the Firebrand remake, and the Vantage. All very similar. I think the Gibson's were walnut body, whereas this Vantage is mahogany, I think. All of them had mahogany necks, as far as I know. 

The thing about the Vantages that sucked, were:
1. Horrible Tuning Machine Heads
2. Hard plastic nuts

So I put in Grover 18:1's and a bone nut. That fixed the tuning issues for the most part, and made it sound warmer and play better. Perhaps a graphite nut would make it even more rocks solid for holding a tuning.

Plays wicked tho. Sounds like Gibson, feels like Gibson. Mine had some gouges in the neck, but fotunately the neck is poker straight and has a nice, very slight cupping now, thanks to the luthier, so it rings true, sustains well. The pickups actually have the Gibson "T" on them, but seem slightly microphonic. I think I'll drop HB-sized P-90 Armstrongs in it if I keep it, but I'm willing to sell too. Not sure what these are worth. I'll bet they play and sound better than they bring in $$$.


----------



## sulphur

I've seen a similar guitar to the one I had in the local Kijiji, it might even be the one I had.

It refreshed my memory too, the guitar had a single in the bridge and a splittable neck humbucker.
Weird setup, more like a Tele than anything.

That's what was throwing GD K9 off, I'd say.


----------



## emeraldforest

i have a Vantage 718dt-1 guitar w/ red black finish very cool, factory floyd rose , split coil sw for the bridge pup . very well built, solid guitar. was hoping to get some more info about it. i read through every post on this thread and the 700 series was never mentioned. is it Japanese? i have had mine about 8 years. may be interested in parting with it . anyone?


----------



## Scotty

?? Is it just me, but none of these links work - they all open up to a Russian page with a strat and a 404 message


----------



## LanceT

I had a model VS696 bought new in 1984 from a shop in Edmonton. I ended up getting rid of it a couple of years later at a different shop also in Edmonton, possibly Myhre's? I was looking through some old paperwork the other day and found I still had the serial no. which is 3080022.
Sure would be fun to see if anyone knows of this guitar.


----------



## rush2112

Scotty said:


> ?? Is it just me, but none of these links work - they all open up to a Russian page with a strat and a 404 message


I tried the links and was duped to the go-daddy website.


----------



## leftysg

Hey everyone, a few months back I scored a lefty MIJ Vantage Avenger 330 off ebay. I didn't like the "green" finish so after I took a few pics, it went off to Alley Kat Guitars in West Lorne, Ontario. Joshua, the owner, stripped then restained the body red now showing the woodgrain and covered by a nitro finish. He also stripped the headstock and restencilled the Vantage logo. I'm loving the new look. Just thought I'd share. 

Thanks to laristotle for helping me post a pic.


----------



## Guest

nice lefty, lefty.

and since you're asking (I'm sure you are). that box to the right of your pic in photobucket that 
says 'Links to share this photo'. click on the one that says 'IMG'. it'll flash a yellow 'copied'. then 
come here and paste that into your post. voila.


----------



## vinny321

If your still looking for a vs696-12 vantage I have one for sale if you want it for your collection. You can email me if interested. Thanks vince hayward


GD K9 said:


> Thank you, oh great philosofer :smile: I named my eldest daughter Laris(sa), but that was before I 'met' you. Providence?
> Your bass ain't bad either. I'm still on the lookout for a VS-696/12. Solid 12-string. (Well, actually I want a VA-912 -thru-neck- but those are impossible to find, so I'll gladly settle for a VS now. Hard enough to get my hands on one of those sofar).
> I have a couple of British early eighties Vantage bass ads. If you like, I'll be happy to send you high quality scans of them. They look nice on the wall above your guitar rack. They look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just PM me an email address that can receive large attachments (10Mb will be sufficient) and I'll email them to you.
> 
> Regards,
> Kees.


----------



## Llabeno

I am new to the forum and I purchased a Vantage through body 12 string at a yard sale in New York in 1989. She is a work of art and in mint condition. Greatest sound and the action is unreal. She plays like a Mozart. From what I can tell it is a vs 912 but I have never been able to get much info here in the states. Please contact me if you have any knowledge about this guitar. I DO NOT want to sell but I have no info and would like some if someone can help. I have a ton of pics and I'm not sur how to post here so e mail me and I will send them to you.


----------



## Guest

Something like this? nice!!
oh .. welcome to the forum.


----------



## Llabeno

Looks like her twin sister.


----------



## sulphur

Some info here, pretty sketchy at best...http://www.matsumoku.org/models/vantage/vs/vs.html

http://www.jedistar.com/jedistar_vintage_guitar_dating_v.htm


----------



## Guest

There's a vs695 for sale in Hamilton for $300 w/case.


----------



## Maxer

Goes to show there's still tons of Vantages around. I have two natural VS695s like the one pictured above, plus a VP795 and a VS600... they must have sold hundreds, if not thousands of them in Canada in the early 80s.


----------



## smorgdonkey

laristotle said:


> There's a vs695 for sale in Hamilton for $300 w/case.


That's a good buy.


----------



## Scotty

I noticed that the Little Shop of Guitars in Guelph has one hanging on the wall.


----------



## LanceT

LanceT said:


> I had a model VS696 bought new in 1984 from a shop in Edmonton. I ended up getting rid of it a couple of years later at a different shop also in Edmonton, possibly Myhre's? I was looking through some old paperwork the other day and found I still had the serial no. which is 3080022.
> Sure would be fun to see if anyone knows of this guitar.


Somehow through total fluke, luck, bizarre alignment of the stars, I'm not sure, I found my old VS-696. I'm still reeling from this.

I had been dabbling with google and searching for Vantage guitars when I thought I would try an image search. I couldn't really remember what the guitar looked like I just knew it was kind of a transparent red that showed the wood grain. After about a total of 10 minutes I found a few that looked about right. In zeroing in on one I saw the site it had come from was Avenue Guitars which is located in the South Side of Edmonton.

I checked their website and sure enough they had photos posted of a red VS696 including a shot of the serial number which showed it was my old guitar. I called and confirmed they still had it & let them know I wanted to "get it back".
I know by itself it's not a terribly desirable guitar and the pictures showed it's definitely been around but it is so cool to have found it that it's worth a few bucks to reconnect with something like this even if it's simply because of the crazy good fortune that lead me to it.
I've made arrangements to get it shipped to me and I'll post some photos after it's arrived.


----------



## Judas68fr

LanceT said:


> Somehow through total fluke, luck, bizarre alignment of the stars, I'm not sure, I found my old VS-696. I'm still reeling from this.
> 
> I had been dabbling with google and searching for Vantage guitars when I thought I would try an image search. I couldn't really remember what the guitar looked like I just knew it was kind of a transparent red that showed the wood grain. After about a total of 10 minutes I found a few that looked about right. In zeroing in on one I saw the site it had come from was Avenue Guitars which is located in the South Side of Edmonton.
> 
> I checked their website and sure enough they had photos posted of a red VS696 including a shot of the serial number which showed it was my old guitar. I called and confirmed they still had it & let them know I wanted to "get it back".
> I know by itself it's not a terribly desirable guitar and the pictures showed it's definitely been around but it is so cool to have found it that it's worth a few bucks to reconnect with something like this even if it's simply because of the crazy good fortune that lead me to it.
> I've made arrangements to get it shipped to me and I'll post some photos after it's arrived.



amazing story!


----------



## smorgdonkey

Judas68fr said:


> amazing story!


Indeed!!

I see the value in re-acquiring this. Sometimes the things that have sentimental value in artistic areas can be quite inspiring.


----------



## dmc69

i also did the image search and stumbled upon the Avenue Guitars site. $139 is a total STEAL for the guitar!


----------



## LanceT

dmc69 said:


> i also did the image search and stumbled upon the Avenue Guitars site. $139 is a total STEAL for the guitar!


I know hey - although I am paying for it twice haha.


----------



## Lemmyplayloud

Just picked up a 1982 Flying V Voodoo with case. Sold mine in early 80's and regretted it ever since.


----------



## dmc69

I just found out my girlfriend has an 80's Westone Quantum headless bass sitting around her basement. My inner guitar nerd just went nuts.


----------



## zontar

dmc69 said:


> I just found out my girlfriend has an 80's Westone Quantum headless bass sitting around her basement. My inner guitar nerd just went nuts.


Check it out & get pictures...


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Tone Chaser

dmc69 said:


> I just found out my girlfriend has an 80's Westone Quantum headless bass sitting around her basement. My inner guitar nerd just went nuts.


I own one, they were cool to have in the mid eighties. I don't play with any of my bass equipment very often, but it's there if the opportunity arises. 

I still think it's cool to have one today.


----------



## LanceT

Lemmyplayloud said:


> Just picked up a 1982 Flying V Voodoo with case. Sold mine in early 80's and regretted it ever since.


I missed one of these locally in BC. Seller never responded to my query unfortunately. Funny how getting my old Vantage back gave me the bug to find others now.


----------



## zontar

cheezyridr said:


>


Hey--we have a new conversation going on--come join us!


----------



## LanceT

Since I'm bored with most of the current forum topics, I thought I'd revisit this (again).

Anyone have any new/old Mats stories to share?


----------



## PhilBob

LanceT said:


> Since I'm bored with most of the current forum topics, I thought I'd revisit this (again).
> 
> Anyone have any new/old Mats stories to share?


I just sold a Vantage vp875 and an Aria Pro TA-60 to my dad. Not sure how to post pictures from my phone though.


----------



## AlBDarned

I had a Vantage, probably early 80s or so, as my first decent electric. It was a great guitar and I probably should have hung on to it but of course it moved on along with a ton of other things that I probably should have held on to. Oh well, I have other things now.

Not much of a story granted, but there you go


----------



## Frenchy99

LanceT said:


> Since I'm bored with most of the current forum topics, I thought I'd revisit this (again).
> 
> Anyone have any new/old Mats stories to share?


I remember going to Steve`s Music store back in 1980-81 and drooling over several Vantage bass they had on display. My friends and I would go downtown Montreal often to shop for bootleg albums back then and I would often make the detour to Steve`s... Man those were nice instruments but could not afford it way back then... 

Happy to say that 30 years later, manage to find those that made me drool... 

Aint life wonderful !!!


----------



## loudspkr

BUMP FROM THE DEAD!

Ha ha, I had to go searching for Vantage threads because I just picked up a Vantage Artist 800 off this forum. I had been meaning to try one out in person and was really impressed with the overall feel and resonance of the guitar. I bought it instantly.

Haven't even played it plugged in yet and have a grin on my face 🎸 😁


----------



## Frenchy99

loudspkr said:


> BUMP FROM THE DEAD!
> 
> Ha ha, I had to go searching for Vantage threads because I just picked up a Vantage Artist 800 off this forum. I had been meaning to try one out in person and was really impressed with the overall feel and resonance of the guitar. I bought it instantly.
> 
> Haven't even played it plugged in yet and have a grin on my face 🎸 😁


Congrats on the guitar ! 

I saw one go for sale on this forum not to long ago and was tempted but I already have that model. Have to try to be reasonable ... lol

These are great instrument, the VA line is the top line from Vantage. You made a very wise purchase.

Enjoy !


----------

